# Soap for Eczema



## IndigoNoir (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm looking for a good soap recipe is good for eczema.


----------



## artemis (Aug 26, 2021)

If you search the forum, you will find lots of information about eczema.


----------



## kagey (Aug 27, 2021)

you probably won't get a lot of response on your question because most people here believe that soap is a "wash off" product that has no (or next to no) medicinal value.
I'd recommend googling essential oils & eczema and looking at the ingredient lists in soaps and other topical treatments that claim to help eczema. This is not to say that these EOs or additives (put in other soaps) will work -- you'll have to decide for yourself.
good luck.


----------



## TennisGirl (Aug 28, 2021)

Agree with the post above. Soap won't cure eczema. But you can make a soap that may be gentler or less likely to cause a flare. Try a super low cleaning recipe (lots of lard is a good place to start) and think about including some neem oil if you can handle the smell. Doesn't bother me much but makes a lot of people gag. Other ingredients that work for some folks are colloidal oats, goat milk, and olive oil.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 28, 2021)

I truly believe that it’s not what is IN the soap that helps eczema, but what is NOT in the soap.

A four ounce bar of soap lasts roughly 3 to 4 weeks.  Soap additives are done in very small quantities, ex; 1 tablespoon oats or honey per pound of oils. Any magical eczema cure in soap would be in such small amounts, (a fraction of a teaspoon per bar), spread out over 21 showers wouldn’t do any good.  

Plus, the way soap works is the energy of friction and electrical charge lifting and removing things from skin, which isn’t conducive to therapeutic results.

Fragrances and detergents are a very common source of irritation for people. You may find that the simpler the recipe, the better for eczema.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 29, 2021)

I agree with @lenarenee .  I have a few people around me who refused to try my soap at first, citing eczema as being a problem for them.  All of them have been converted and now will ONLY use my soap.  My soap is not special - it's just handmade, non-commercial soap.
Before you go down the road of making a 'special' soap for eczema, just make a plain soap and see how you like it.  Then once you get good at that, try adding other things that are purported to be good for eczema: oat milk, oatmeal, goat's milk, certain essential oils, sea water, etc to see if they make any difference.
One thing that i would suggest when you make your own soap is choosing a recipe that is low in coconut oil.  Many of the recipes you find on you tube are using a whopping 30% which is probably too drying for most eczema sufferers.  I use 20% in mine and I find that is perfect, but other soapers here use significantly less than that.
Try something along these lines:
20% CO
30% Lard/Tallow/Palm/Soy wax
35% Liquid oils ( OO is good for all of this, or split 50/50 with other liquid oil of choice - Sunflower, Safflower/Rice Bran/Canola etc)
10% Cocoa or Shea Butter
5% Castor Oil
Make sure you use a lye calculator to formulate your recipe.


----------



## sophiayun (Aug 29, 2021)

My kid has eczema, we've been using all kids of soaps and herb soaps herbal salt... Nothing really doesn't seem to cure him but, using natural soap does little help due to less ingredients he gets on his skin.
But what really helps him is the lotion. 
Basic lotion with oatmeal collaterals 2-3% seems to soothe the condition of itching and redness a lot.


----------



## Orebma (Aug 29, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> I truly believe that it’s not what is IN the soap that helps eczema, but what is NOT in the soap.
> 
> A four ounce bar of soap lasts roughly 3 to 4 weeks.  Soap additives are done in very small quantities, ex; 1 tablespoon oats or honey per pound of oils. Any magical eczema cure in soap would be in such small amounts, (a fraction of a teaspoon per bar), spread out over 21 showers wouldn’t do any good.
> 
> ...


Totally agree - I get eczema on one finger and detergents, soaps, shampoos will set it off. I love using my own soap and find it isn't what's been put into the soap so much as what has not been put into it. Less is best for my skin but every person's eczema will have it's own triggers.


----------



## IndigoNoir (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks a bunch everyone. I'm going to start with a basic mild soap and see how they react.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 1, 2021)

My word of advice, from an Atopic Dermatitis sufferer since childhood, do not expect miracles. The most you can hope for is your soap does not cause more irritation. While I know there are some that have and do suffer from eczema even more severe than I have mine can be quite severe, causing trips to emergency, sadly no soap is a miracle. Some eczema sufferers simply cannot use soap-based products and have to use synthetic products. Not all synthetic products are bad and many times all so-called natural products are bad for severe allergies. Trial and error and sometimes a good allergist or dermatologist is necessary.


----------



## Rsapienza (Sep 2, 2021)

One tip I can give, having a severe eczema kiddo, is no CO or any other type of cleansing oil in the soap, a very long cure, luke warm to cool water for bathing, and the 3 minute soak and seal method out of the bath, (pat dry, slather with emollient or cream within 3 minutes of getting out)…seals in moisture. OK…maybe more than 1 tipGood luck


----------



## Susie (Sep 2, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> My word of advice, from an Atopic Dermatitis sufferer since childhood, do not expect miracles. The most you can hope for is your soap does not cause more irritation. While I know there are some that have and do suffer from eczema even more severe than I have mine can be quite severe, causing trips to emergency, sadly no soap is a miracle. Some eczema sufferers simply cannot use soap-based products and have to use synthetic products. Not all synthetic products are bad and many times all so-called natural products are bad for severe allergies. Trial and error and sometimes a good allergist or dermatologist is necessary.



I would advise all of the above. Trial and error WITH a good allergy doctor or dermatologist. And I would strongly suggest no one start trial and error without extensive allergy testing. You don't want to figure out the hard way that the oil you made the soap with caused a horrible reaction. Insist they get the testing first, and make sure you know those known allergies.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 2, 2021)

When my son was a baby he used to wake up every morning with his little sleep suit stuck to him from weepy eczema.  It was ALL over his body.  I bathed him in water with a little sweet almond oil (purported to be good for skin).  Once he was 5 months old he was allergy tested and he was allergic to dairy, eggs and nuts.  So (as I was solely breastfeeding him) i cut all of those from my diet and he cleared up virtually overnight.  And I stopped bathing him in NUT oil!


----------



## Zing (Sep 2, 2021)

Longtime atopic dermatitis guy here (truly nowhere near disabling, mostly irritating but occasionally my scratching would wake me up during sleep).  I was motivated to make soap as a creative outlet.  I had no idea what a difference it would make on my skin!  And then when I started making lotion bars  -- whoa, Nelly!  I went literally from chronic daily rashes to now _very_ occasional flareups.  I went from stashing prescriptions in every room of the house, car, and office  and applying multiple times per _day_ to a few times per _year_.  I've now saved a fortune on prescription and OTC products.
Good luck experimenting and keep us posted!


----------



## IndigoNoir (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks all. I was making the soap for a friend. I advised her to be tested fully first before I make anything for her. She was diagnosed by her GP and I recommended she go to a dermatologist first. I will post updates.


----------



## DMack (Sep 10, 2021)

Zing said:


> Longtime atopic dermatitis guy here (truly nowhere near disabling, mostly irritating but occasionally my scratching would wake me up during sleep).  I was motivated to make soap as a creative outlet.  I had no idea what a difference it would make on my skin!  And then when I started making lotion bars  -- whoa, Nelly!  I went literally from chronic daily rashes to now _very_ occasional flareups.  I went from stashing prescriptions in every room of the house, car, and office  and applying multiple times per _day_ to a few times per _year_.  I've now saved a fortune on prescription and OTC products.
> Good luck experimenting and keep us posted!


I was motivated by having eczema - pretty mild- and not wanting to rely on heavy paraffin emollients and GP prescriptions. In the UK it’s not always what works best which is given but which is cheapest. gotta save the NHS money ( literally was told this by a pharmacist when asking for moisturiser that actually works). When COVID pandemic started the shops sold out of all kinds of soap so I started researching then making my own. My skin still needs moisturiser but homemade soap is amazing. My whole family use it now so the added bonus of no more plastic bottles being bought


----------



## Zing (Sep 10, 2021)

DMack said:


> I was motivated by having eczema - pretty mild- and not wanting to rely on heavy paraffin emollients and GP prescriptions. In the UK it’s not always what works best which is given but which is cheapest. gotta save the NHS money ( literally was told this by a pharmacist when asking for moisturiser that actually works). When COVID pandemic started the shops sold out of all kinds of soap so I started researching then making my own. My skin still needs moisturiser but homemade soap is amazing. My whole family use it now so the added bonus of no more plastic bottles being bought


So if your skin needs moisturizer, can I interest you in lotion bars?  I'm an evangelist -- no cure time, cheap, quick, what's not to love? 
My family too realized that we are saving on packaging which is a bonus.  Mrs. Zing got motivated to make her own laundry detergent.  I'm getting a lot of pressure to make shampoo bars, but that's a whole other thang!  Hopefully for Christmas I can kick out some lip balm.  I did have to buy packaging but we'll re-use and re-fill.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 10, 2021)

DMack said:


> _My skin still needs moisturiser but homemade soap is amazing._ My whole family use it now so the added bonus of no more plastic bottles being bought



This is in line with what my sister tells me too. She has eczema, and has been struggling for at least 30 years. And she has tried everything under the sun, including changing her diet, vitamins, herbs, oils and I don`t know what... At first she was understandably very reluctant to use my soaps, and I did not push her, because she was really suffering. She had to sleep with cotton gloves every night because of the heavy treatment cream she had to use.

Many years went by, and she ended up wanting to try my soaps. Well.. I was not very enthusiastic to be honest, seeing hos she struggled. I felt a a sense of responsibility. But she didn`t get any reaction to it, and did not get any worse, which was a relief.

My soaps are high in lard and not heavily fragranced, and she has used them for at least 8 or 9 years in a row now, so there must be something in the commercial stuff that triggers her flare ups, because she can`t use the _so called_ skin/allergy friendly synthethic soaps, but my soaps are no issues at all, even though mine are fragranced.

I read an old thread the other day, and someone said (it may have been @Susie , but not sure, I apologize!) that it is not _what`s in the soap we make_, but what`s _not _in the soap. I agree with this 100%.
So even though handmade soap is no cure in any way, shape or form, it is great to know that at least many can use it without getting any worse.



Zing said:


> Hopefully for Christmas I can kick out some lip balm.  I did have to buy packaging but we'll re-use and re-fill.



Ooo, yes. Don`t get me started on lip balm, my favourite thing to make after soaps. I have been working on a formula for 2 years, and I think I have nailed the one I am shelling out dough on to get safety assessed _(you know, the EU thing..)_ So yes to lip balms. Mrs. Zing will love you even more.

It is easy, quick, lovely on the lips, nothing will _ever _end up on her hips. Low fat, low calorie lip balm - now even less calories than your stand-alone Vaseline...

I use mango butter and meadowseed foam in mine, and they are like wearing a liquid bandaid.
If you want to venture out, you could add color or sparkle to them too. Girls / ladies allike would think that is a fun thing to have in their stash. I make my own lipcolor. Color and balm in one. My days of wearing a thick layer of blinding red lipsticks are over...


----------



## DMack (Sep 10, 2021)

Zing said:


> So if your skin needs moisturizer, can I interest you in lotion bars?  I'm an evangelist -- no cure time, cheap, quick, what's not to love?
> My family too realized that we are saving on packaging which is a bonus.  Mrs. Zing got motivated to make her own laundry detergent.  I'm getting a lot of pressure to make shampoo bars, but that's a whole other thang!  Hopefully for Christmas I can kick out some lip balm.  I did have to buy packaging but we'll re-use and re-fill.


Yes definitel, it’s an area of interest but I’ve not looked into them yet. Any advice would be terrific thanks. I tried commercial shampoo bars but they didn’t suit my hair at all, but I am planning to make a dish soap soon so if you have any ideas for that too I’d be interested to hear them


----------



## Zing (Sep 10, 2021)

DMack said:


> Yes definitel, it’s an area of interest but I’ve not looked into them yet. Any advice would be terrific thanks. I tried commercial shampoo bars but they didn’t suit my hair at all, but I am planning to make a dish soap soon so if you have any ideas for that too I’d be interested to hear them


Can't help ya with dish soap but a quick search on this forum will get you pages of info.  

So lotion bars are easy-peasy.  I use 1/3 each of beeswax, shea butter, soft oil.  I also add an essential oil.  Melt and pour.  I pour into cake-pop molds that look like large bullets.  I package them in little tins.  Turn out too hard?  Then re-melt and add more soft oil.  Turn out too oily?  Then re-melt and add more beeswax.  

My friends and family go CRAZY over these things and I keep telling them they could make 'em too, cheap 'n' easy.  Take care,


----------



## DMack (Sep 10, 2021)

Zing said:


> Can't help ya with dish soap but a quick search on this forum will get you pages of info.
> 
> So lotion bars are easy-peasy.  I use 1/3 each of beeswax, shea butter, soft oil.  I also add an essential oil.  Melt and pour.  I pour into cake-pop molds that look like large bullets.  I package them in little tins.  Turn out too hard?  Then re-melt and add more soft oil.  Turn out too oily?  Then re-melt and add more beeswax.
> 
> My friends and family go CRAZY over these things and I keep telling them they could make 'em too, cheap 'n' easy.  Take care,


Thanks Zing!


----------



## Zing (Sep 10, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> I read an old thread the other day, and someone said (it may have been @Susie , but not sure, I apologize!) that it is not _what`s in the soap we make_, but what`s _not _in the soap. I agree with this 100%.
> So even though handmade soap is no cure in any way, shape or form, it is great to know that at least many can use it without getting any worse.
> 
> Ooo, yes. Don`t get me started on lip balm, my favourite thing to make after soaps. I have been working on a formula for 2 years, and I think I have nailed the one I am shelling out dough on to get safety assessed _(you know, the EU thing..)_ So yes to lip balms. Mrs. Zing will love you even more.
> ...


Mmmm.  "Liquid bandaid" -- LOVE THAT!  I only just discovered meadowfoam seed oil and Lord!  I didn't know my life was empty until I tried it.  Thanks for the tip.  I'll haveta try your recipe.  I also spend a fortune on Burts Bees peppermint that I want to dupe.  I'll prolly pass on the sparkle and color. 

Back to skin & soap.  I've shared repeatedly here that for _decades_ I used dermatologist-recommended Dove Sensitive.  Now when I have to use it, it feels caustic to me.  I truly believe it's what's NOT in our homemade gems.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 11, 2021)

DMack said:


> I was motivated by having eczema - pretty mild- and not wanting to rely on heavy paraffin emollients and GP prescriptions. In the UK it’s not always what works best which is given but which is cheapest. gotta save the NHS money ( literally was told this by a pharmacist when asking for moisturiser that actually works). When COVID pandemic started the shops sold out of all kinds of soap so I started researching then making my own. My skin still needs moisturiser but homemade soap is amazing. My whole family use it now so the added bonus of no more plastic bottles being bought


You might want to consider formulating a shower bar instead of a lye based soap.  Most soaps of this nature have a pH anywhere from nine on up which is some thing that will strip the acid mantle of the skin and leave your skin vulnerable to inflammation. Shower bars, if they are made well can have a pH of 5 to 6.  They don’t strip the acid mantle, they don’t dry out the skin at all. And they’re not at all difficult to make.  Make sure if you’re buying it rather than making it, of what the pH is because some shower bars can have a pH of nine depending on what surfactants are used.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 11, 2021)

Zing said:


> Mmmm.  "Liquid bandaid" -- LOVE THAT!  I only just discovered meadowfoam seed oil and Lord!  I didn't know my life was empty until I tried it.  Thanks for the tip.  I'll haveta try your recipe.  I also spend a fortune on Burts Bees peppermint that I want to dupe.  I'll prolly pass on the sparkle and color.
> 
> Back to skin & soap.  I've shared repeatedly here that for _decades_ I used dermatologist-recommended Dove Sensitive.  Now when I have to use it, it feels caustic to me.  I truly believe it's what's NOT in our homemade gems.


I hear that! Decades ago when I was working in an OB/GYN practice, I was getting a ton of patients in with vaginal rash and irritation. The first thing that I ask is if they’ve tried any new products in that area like soap. I was told that they had gotten a sample of a new oil of Olay soap in the mail. I must’ve seen 30 patients that week… And as soon as they walked in and I saw the problem the first thing I said is ditch the new Oil of Olay soap you got, they thought I was psychic LOL.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Sep 12, 2021)

rparrny said:


> I hear that! Decades ago when I was working in an OB/GYN practice, I was getting a ton of patients in with vaginal rash and irritation. The first thing that I ask is if they’ve tried any new products in that area like soap. I was told that they had gotten a sample of a new oil of Olay soap in the mail. I must’ve seen 30 patients that week… And as soon as they walked in and I saw the problem the first thing I said is ditch the new Oil of Olay soap you got, they thought I was psychic LOL.


Ah, that reminded me of an Irish Spring soap sample I got in the mail years ago. Fifteen minutes after coming out of the shower I started itching. Within another fifteen minutes my skin from my chin to my waist, slowly turned into what my hubby called chicken legs...totally mottled complete with raised bumps all over. I have never had a reaction like that and don't have eczema. Luckily, I took another shower with my regular soap, stood under the water forever and came out with the reaction fading and no itches. I wouldn't even touch the bar to toss it out of the shower! I always wondered if there were other people out there with similar experiences. LOL


----------



## DMack (Oct 7, 2021)

Zing said:


> So if your skin needs moisturizer, can I interest you in lotion bars?  I'm an evangelist -- no cure time, cheap, quick, what's not to love?
> My family too realized that we are saving on packaging which is a bonus.  Mrs. Zing got motivated to make her own laundry detergent.  I'm getting a lot of pressure to make shampoo bars, but that's a whole other thang!  Hopefully for Christmas I can kick out some lip balm.  I did have to buy packaging but we'll re-use and re-fill.





Zing said:


> So if your skin needs moisturizer, can I interest you in lotion bars?  I'm an evangelist -- no cure time, cheap, quick, what's not to love?
> My family too realized that we are saving on packaging which is a bonus.  Mrs. Zing got motivated to make her own laundry detergent.  I'm getting a lot of pressure to make shampoo bars, but that's a whole other thang!  Hopefully for Christmas I can kick out some lip balm.  I did have to buy packaging but we'll re-use and re-fill.


Arghhh, I made lotion bars but used castor oil instead of sweet almond which I meant to , they are very draggy. is this the castor oi? Would the 30/30/30 feel differently if I weren’t such a muppet and used sweet almond oil instead? Any advice or tips greatly appreciated! I’m planning another go tomorrow afternoon. Using SAO


----------



## Zing (Oct 7, 2021)

DMack said:


> Arghhh, I made lotion bars but used castor oil instead of sweet almond which I meant to , they are very draggy. is this the castor oi? Would the 30/30/30 feel differently if I weren’t such a muppet and used sweet almond oil instead? Any advice or tips greatly appreciated! I’m planning another go tomorrow afternoon. Using SAO


Oops!  Sorry, I can't answer your castor oil question because my experience with castor oil is in soap only.  Maybe your batch isn't all lost, though.  Can you melt it and re-jigger your proportions so that castor oil is a tiny amount?  This is why Excel spreadsheets were invented.  Good luck to you.


----------

